# Some snow and wind



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Only a couple of inches but with the wind blowing it would get to be whiteouts.Wind chills down to -20 tonight!


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

we have the same thing going on right now. but its less than 1/2 and inch.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. How come your not out plowing??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Quality SR;513087 said:


> Nice pictures. How come your not out plowing??


It's blowing so hard it's blowing the lots clean. Might go and check after it calms down tonight.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

grandview;513093 said:


> It's blowing so hard it's blowing the lots clean. Might go and check after it calms down tonight.


It looks like there is lot of snow down. How much do you think you got? IS the wind going to let up? It is the same here, the wind is going to continue through tomorrow afternoon. No snow though.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Did the same thing here this afternoon, about a 1/2 inch in 15 minutes..

CH


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

whos walking outside every 4hrs to start up the rigs?....****...my truck is running all night..im not taking the chance of it not starting..its 1st in line of defense for blocking the wind amongst the other trucks.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

well my diesel is plugged in inside my garage. and my other truck is at the shop in the garage. so im not worried. but we dont have enouph to plow. we have 1 crew at the hospital salting and sanding and thats about all we can do b/c there isnt enouph snow. if they drop the blades they will just do damage to the plows.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice pics Grand


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey grass,when it get to you it with turn to rain!:realmad:


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

I went out earlier and GV is right, not a lot of snow but blowing like crazy and no sign of letting up. 50+ mph winds and bone chilling temps. 4* F above right now. The wind chill is reported to be - 8* below.


----------

